# What to do with spoiling milk



## JBaldwin

I seem to remember from my distant past a discussion about what to do with a lot of spoiled milk. Does anyone have a suggestion for a recipe? 

This is about a 1/2 gallon of whole organic milk. Milk is getting so expensive here, I hate to just throw it out. 

Thanks


----------



## TimV

Didn't you say you had chickens? They'll love it.


----------



## JBaldwin

Really? I had never thought of giving it to them. Thanks.


----------



## reformedcop

JBaldwin said:


> This is about a 1/2 gallon of whole organic milk. Milk is getting so expensive here, I hate to just throw it out.
> 
> Thanks



$6.99 a gallon here


----------



## turmeric

How spoiled is it? Sour or...chunky? If the latter, the compost pile would really love it! If it's sour, you can make biscuits and such with it. Look for Southern recipes online. Southerners used to let their milk sour on purpose.


----------



## kvanlaan

Also, baking. Pancakes made with lumpy milk is great. Also, bread, cakes, etc. - all wonderful. But unless you're really hungry, it's not going to fully utilize a 1/2 gallon of milk.


----------



## LawrenceU

From a Southron here: Soured milk that is of the store bought pasteurized / homogenized variety is not the same as 'soured milk'. Real milk (unpasteurized unhomogenized) raw milk that sours is wonderful for baking. Using the store bought variety soured is a whole other experience.


----------



## VictorBravo

LawrenceU said:


> From a Southron here: Soured milk that is of the store bought pasteurized / homogenized variety is not the same as 'soured milk'. Real milk (unpasteurized unhomogenized) raw milk that sours is wonderful for baking. Using the store bought variety soured is a whole other experience.




Right you are, and this from a northern westerner. I'd say that spoiled store-bought milk is good as pig feed, chicken feed, or fertilizer, and not much else, (unless you are into microbiology).


----------



## toddpedlar

JBaldwin said:


> I seem to remember from my distant past a discussion about what to do with a lot of spoiled milk. Does anyone have a suggestion for a recipe?
> 
> This is about a 1/2 gallon of whole organic milk. Milk is getting so expensive here, I hate to just throw it out.
> 
> Thanks



Whatever you do, don't cry over it.


Oh, never mind. You said *spoilt*.


----------



## Laura

Rice pudding! Everyone always has rice on hand. And I echo the recommendations NOT to wait until your milk sours. UHT milk doesn't sour, it spoils.
Edit: Oh, well, if it's already spoiled, then there's a recipe for next time.


----------



## JBaldwin

toddpedlar said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to remember from my distant past a discussion about what to do with a lot of spoiled milk. Does anyone have a suggestion for a recipe?
> 
> This is about a 1/2 gallon of whole organic milk. Milk is getting so expensive here, I hate to just throw it out.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you do, don't cry over it.
> 
> 
> Oh, never mind. You said *spoilt*.
Click to expand...


----------



## Quickened

I assume you typically go through the same amount of milk per week. Why not estimate how much you go through per week and find other uses for it *before* it spoils? An idea would be a day where you make some french toast.

If you were making a side dish Mac and Cheese usually incorperates a bit of milk (1/4 cup)


----------



## kvanlaan

> Using the store bought variety soured is a whole other experience.



Well, us city boys grew up with spoilt pasteurized milk, and by golly we liked it! Pancakes made with lumpy "boughten" milk is great (we never had the choice of pasteurized or not back then, but I have since then and I know what you mean...)


----------



## Reformingstudent

Do you have a dog? Dogs love sour milk (or any dairy product as far as that goes) and it won't hurt him either as they can eat just about anything.


----------



## Theognome

Raw milk a bit spoilt is fantastic for French and Sourdough breads, flapjacks and lemon cakes.

Theognome


----------



## turmeric

This thread was started on the 7th. *PLEASE TELL ME THIS MILK ISN'T STILL AROUND!!!*


----------



## JBaldwin

turmeric said:


> This thread was started on the 7th. *PLEASE TELL ME THIS MILK ISN'T STILL AROUND!!!*



No, the milk is long gone, and none of it was wasted. Thanks for all the tips!


----------

